# cement-flood drainage ditch (construction)



## Jadeite

¡Hola a todos!

¿Sabe alguien lo que es un "cement-flood drainage ditch"? Se supone que es algo que evita las riadas y las inundaciones, pero ni idea de como se dice en español. Por favor, que alguien me ayude.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## juandiego

*Canal de drenaje*.
El problema lo veo en *cement-flood* (inundación de cemento) que me da la impresión que se refiere a que dicho canal trata de evitar desbordamientos o avalanchas de cemento, como en algún sitio donde pueda estar almacenado.

La otra opción es que se refiera a un canal de drenaje hecho de cemento (hormigón-concrete), pero entonces no entiendo el *cement-flood* con el puente intermedio.

¿Ayuda el contexto a descifrar ésto?
EDIT:
El puente, me refiero al guión entre palabras que las vincula semánticamente.


----------



## Jadeite

Hola Juandiego:

Gracias por tu respuesta. Con lo que tú has dicho y el contexto, deduzco que se trata de una "acequia de drenaje de hormigón" (hecha de hormigón, para drenar riadas). Sin embargo, no entiendo lo siguiente. Tal vez tú puedas ayudarme.

"There are various --and massive--cement flood-drainage ditches. Some are cannals that buildings are built into, while others are strictly for drainage purposes."

No entiendo muy bien lo de "that buildings are built into" ya que no me imagino una acequia de drenaje con un edificio dentro. ¿Se te/os ocurre qué puede ser?

Gracias


----------



## juandiego

Entonces lo del puente era entre flood y drainage; flood-drainage, ¿no?. Ésto tiene más sentido.


> No entiendo muy bien lo de "that buildings are built into" ya que no me imagino una acequia de drenaje con un edificio dentro. ¿Se te/os ocurre qué puede ser?


 Yo creo que se refiere a eso precisamente. Debe de tratarse de enormes canales en los que se pueden alojar hasta edificios. ¿De dónde se trata? ¿Tal vez Amsterdam, Venecia o alguna ciudad así?
Si no quieres repetir *canal*, traduce el original como zanja o cauce o encauzamiento y dejas canal para la opción de los edificios.


----------



## juandiego

Por cierto, NO lo traduzcas como *acequia de drenaje*. Una acequia es SÓLO para riego o abastecimiento de agua.


----------



## Jadeite

Muchas gracias, Juandiego. Se trata de Tokio. En el antiguo Edo (Tokio), había muchísimos ríos que se han controlado y se supone que eso explica la situación actual de la metrópolis, pero sigo un poco liado. Voy a releer tus posts y haré un intento de traducción. Cuando lo tenga listo te lo pongo aquí para que me supervises.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Jadeite

Hola juandiego, hola a todos:

Ya he traducido el libro completo. Lo único que me falta es esto del dichoso "cement-flood drainage ditch".

Sigo en las mismas. ¿A alguien se le ocurre algo?

Gracias


----------



## manute

yo lo entiendo como *zanja de cemento para el alivio/drenaje de inundaciones* , pero solo es mi opinion 

vamos una especie de aliviadero de hormigon como los k existen en algunas presas españolas

suerte


----------



## mora

'cement-flood' does not exist in English. It is a mistake.
'flood-drainage' does exist. 

Manute is correct. 


saludos

Mora


----------



## juandiego

manute said:


> yo lo entiendo como *zanja de cemento para el alivio/drenaje de inundaciones* , pero solo es mi opinion
> 
> vamos una especie de aliviadero de hormigon como los k existen en algunas presas españolas
> 
> suerte



Yes, it's been agreed. However, *zanja* is dug directly on earth. When the bottom and walls of the zanja are built with solid materials, then it turns to be called otherwise as _canal_, _encauzamiento_, _acequia_, etc depending on its aim or size.


----------

